# The new girl on the farm:)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm thinking of naming her Anna, since I have a Bella, but not sure yet...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my she's a cutie pie!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

She's so pretty! I like the name Anna for her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

She looks a lot like my Miss Lavern, I love Nubians! What a sweetie.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Awe she's pretty..and I like the name Anna.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , she is such a cutie  Congrats on your new girl !


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Anna is a nice name for such a sweet looking goat. Mitzi fits her, too.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

She's beautiful!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! We are still not sure on a name though.. Nellie came up too.... She's doing good....


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I like Annabelle, or annabeth, aka Anna too 

And I really like Nellie!


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I'm thinking of naming her Anna, since I have a Bella, but not sure yet...


Awe she looks like my Suzie Q

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Cute girl!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> Thanks! We are still not sure on a name though.. Nellie came up too.... She's doing good....


She is very pretty, but she's not a Nellie. If you don't mind, I would suggest Anya as a name for her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bad bad keep your heart out of your herd for a bit? Silly girl, she is a cutie, I'd call her Rosie.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I like Rosie too, or Ruby.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

She looks similar to my Nubian doe, Annie. In her registered name it's Anna, but I call her Annie, or Annie-Bananie or Nanners or... The list goes on on her nicknames  So yes, Anna or Annie would be very cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Annie seems to really fit her IMO  Or how about Penny or Amber or Ember......Annie has such a pretty ring to it though


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Bad bad keep your heart out of your herd for a bit? Silly girl, she is a cutie, I'd call her Rosie.


In my defense Goathiker, she is registered, and I couldn't resist those ears..LOL I'm close to getting Charlie my buck registered, so can these kids be registered as experimental? I was kind of thinking along those lines. You do know that if I do name her Rosie, I would then have to get a Daisie, because those were my big girls names. Hehe


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Her registered name is Macy. I like all the ideas, thanks guys!! Haven't settled on one yet... But if I go with Rosie I will have to get a Daisie....she did have black ones with frosted ears... Hmmmm, maybe I'll just go with Nubians


----------



## joannesgoats (Sep 6, 2013)

She looks so soft. How about Nina?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, so we are down to either Mitzi or Rosie. So if we go with Rosie I will more then likely get another Nubian that is black and white from the same farm and name her Daisie. If I do this then my oberhasli plan will be wiped out, but when Charlie gets registered I could do Nuberhasli's register the kids as experimental, or my friend is purchasing a kinder registered buck that I could register with the KGA as first generation kinders. Or I will be waiting until January to get a registered ober doe and have some purebreds


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Go with the Nubians, they're the sweetest things on the face of the earth IMO  and the babies are adorable with their giant ears and tiny bodies


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think we are going with Mitzi I'm not wanting to get another goat just yet, and I'm dying to get an ober doe, even though Mitzi stole my heart with those adorable ears, I do want oberhasli's as well. I'm getting another kinder buck this weekend, my friends and I are co owning him. He has ober markings, but I would rather go with at least mid size goats, especially to milk


----------

